# Wyeast 2000 - Budvar Or Wyeast 2278 - Czech Pilsner



## Nick JD (10/10/11)

Can anyone give me an idea about which one of these they prefer and why? Can't make up my mind.

Got lots of Wey Boh Pils and Saaz.


----------



## Howlingdog (10/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> Can anyone give me an idea about which one of these they prefer and why? Can't make up my mind.
> 
> Got lots of Wey Boh Pils and Saaz.



Decisions decisions - do a double batch and pitch one of each

HD


----------



## Nick JD (10/10/11)

HowlingDog said:


> Decisions decisions - do a double batch and pitch one of each
> 
> HD



I can't do double batches. My gear's worth 30 bucks. 

Anyone prefer one over the other?


----------

